# 80 Watt Tripple Parallel 18650 Mod



## Scissorhands

Good afternoon ladies and gents (please move this if I put it in the wrong place)
while I love my RX200 and have been using it exclusively every day for 3 months, I cant help to think ,so much power, do I need it? will I ever need it? I vape at 50 - 70 watts 90% of the time and presume the majority of vapers don't need more than 80 watts (I stand to be corrected) what does every vaper NEED more of? *battery life! *(or is this just my unpopular opinion) . . . so my question is, why dont we see devices such as the title states? I would do questionable things for a parallel version of the rolos.

I am by no means an expert in electronics but the benefits seem clear, am I missing something?

Thanks for having a look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Let's say you are running a 0.5 ohm coil at 80 watts
Because at 80 watts you need 6.3 volts about of input. Parallel 18650s will leave you with a max of 4.2 and as it runs down 3.6 volts.

@Scissorhands sorry I got distracted and pressed enter, and didn't finish, I think the idea is to max the volt input to get the crazy high watts with less amp draw while still getting low ramp ups on coils like claptons.

*edit I may talking out of my butthole here so feel free to disregard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

0.2 0hm coils and fresh batteries will give you roughly 88W and 21A. Perfectly safe on a triple parallel mod, problem is, all that I know of right now are mechs, and the ramp up on clapton coils etc. is a killer. On 22 awg kanthal, dual coils, it's a beast. I have 2 dual mechs, and even hitting them at 0.2 ohm the batteries last quite well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

@Scissorhands 
have a look at the Twisted Tripple Box Mod by Wotofo.

It runs 3 18650 in parallel. but obviously is a Mech mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

@Scissorhands 

So I was talking out of my butthole a little, wasn't entirely wrong what I said, but it isn't right for your question. According to a post by Mooch, series configurations are more popular because they allow for circuits which knock down the inputted voltage, these circuits are apparently simpler to produce and create less internal heat, where is a regulator that bumps up the voltage is more complex, expensive and creates more heat.

Here's the link the reply to this question is near the bottom: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...culating_battery_current_for_a_regulated_mod/


----------



## Mark121m

I vape nothing lower then 0.11

Mech doesn't give satisfying warm vape if you over this threshold. 

I built a Dual coil
Fused Clapton with Nichole staged
Creates a lot of Mass and drops the ohms where needed.

A lot of surface area producing a lot of vapor.

0.09ohm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

